# Orlando, march 15-22, 2 or 3 br



## wheaties (Feb 26, 2015)

Need two 2 BR's or a 3 BR in Orlando for Sunday check-in, March 15-22.


----------



## Cherisse (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello!! 

I have two resorts in Orlando you can choose!
Let me know if you are interested!

Take care,
Cherisse


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2015)

Cherisse said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I have two resorts in Orlando you can choose!
> Let me know if you are interested!
> ...



Welcome to TUG - are you aware that the maximum price on this forum is $100 per night?


----------



## Sattva (Feb 28, 2015)

Does the limit apply if a private message is sent?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2015)

I think DeniseM answered that questions via the above post.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you still looking?
Sent you a PM


----------

